# It Is Snowing In Austin, Texas!!!!!



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

It started as sleet (for the last 24 hours), but we now have SNOW. This is the first we have seen in a couple of years. The kids are going nuts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> It started as sleet (for the last 24 hours), but we now have SNOW. This is the first we have seen in a couple of years. The kids are going nuts.


...and we have still not seen snow in NH


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Snow?!







They are calling for a chance of some snow showers here this evening.

Enjoy and think of SPRING!!!!!

Mark


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, It's not snowing here in Louisiana. Maybe it will come this way


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have not seen snow in Central Florida in 30 years...

And I hope it's another 30 years before we see any more!

I HATE snow!









Dan


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

the funny thing is I am in VA and I have not seen a lick of snow this year!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

daves700 said:


> the funny thing is I am in VA and I have not seen a lick of snow this year!


Even "funnier" that we haven't seen any in Southern NH, either ... yet ...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Y'all can keep it. No snow in Rockport, TX - 39 and cloudy, now and then a shower. Not fun, but not needing a shovel, either!

Sluggo


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I cannot tell a lie & say that I am feeling sorry for you Southerners

















Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

No snow in central Pa either. Earlier today it was still in the 40's. Guess Ghosty just isn't living right this year.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Been snowing here for a month.....







So you enjoy that! Ya here! snicker snicker.............







We got sick of it, banded together, took a big breath in, and blew you texans some....







lol

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Been snowing here for a month.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, Ghosty..be carefull how much whining ya'll do. All that hot air will melt the snow and -








- next thing ya' know, we'll be hearing about floods!















Are they ever satisfied down there????


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No snow forcasted for us
And I don't miss it









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

And it is icing in the western suburbs of Houston!







We moved here to get away from this stuff!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Cold front is hitting us today. Its going to be 59 today and windy. I think I will go look for my jacket


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OOOOO 59* you better bundle up Lee







.........it is 17* right now in Northern NJ

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

News flash!!!!

Snow in Abilene, too. Awoke to about an inch. Forecast is for periods of snow, possibly mixed with sleet for a possible total of one to three inches!


































































Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

RizFam said:


> OOOOO 59* you better bundle up Lee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17







If it was that cold here I would need to find jackets for my plants too.


----------

